# Name Odd Lifts..



## BrotherIron (May 31, 2020)

I figure this would be a fun thread to create.  Post a lift which is out of the ordinary.  Something most don't perform but would help in our quest for bending bars and setting PR's.  I'll start.  An acquaintance of mine suggested I put Zerchers in my training and so I did a little digging and Dave Tate says they're great for building the mid range of the conventional deadlift so.... I think I'll give them a try.
*
Zercher Squat:*
This is an exercise which can help build your deadlift and teach you to maintain proper position when squatting.  Because of the position of the barbell, it forces the lifter to maintain tight abs, an arched lower back, and proper chest position.

Begin by placing a bar in a power rack just below your armpits and unrack it in the crook of your elbows.  Keeping your back arched, stomach pushed out, and chest up, squat the bar until your thighs are parallel to the ground.  Make sure to keep your elbows and arms close to your body.  A shoulder width stance is usually used but you can play with stances.  

Stand up by thrusting forward with the hips.

The amount of weight you can hold in your elbows will limit the bar weight used on the exercise.  

Give these a try and see if they don't add pounds to your conventional deadlift.

Remember ALWAYS think outside the box in our quest to become stronger...


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2020)

I always liked the Turkish Get Up, made my shoulders feel good.

And double KB front rack holds and lunges.

Oops, just realized this is the Powerlifter section. I don't belong here. :32 (20):


----------



## tinymk (May 31, 2020)

Did zerchers after squats today. Legs are fried. 
my addition is the floor press.  These over time add considerably to my raw bench.  Awkward to perform but once you get the technique of benching while laying on the floor in the gym, it will assist your overall bench press strength


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pin press is one of mine. Dead top to a pin set above the chest. Normally around the weak point in your bench. It has helped me learn to stay tight in my weakest position, but **** it will wreck my shoulders if I'm not careful.

Another one is the rack pull. The max effort variation will cripple my lower back pulling from just above mid shin. Done in a dynamic effort, it kills everything from my erectors to my traps.


----------

